# power rating on amps



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

I recently recievied two rockford fosgate amps one is a punch 225.2 (643watts) and the other one is a punch 500 a2 (710watts), i also got a kicker impulse x31 3 way active electronic crossover and 2 Premier 10 inch subs rated at 600 peak and 150 rms and 1mtx blue thunder 10 inch 7000 8 ohms 1000 peak and i think 600 rms and a power flow xsc12 cap. I am trying to find the right power rating on the amps and the powers seem to be different some people say theres run at a 1000 watts and others regular power. I also got all of this for 300 bucks, and i have searched two days and cant pin point right watts. thanks


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

fosgate amps are rated at their RMS power. i think that's wut ur asking  so put either one of those to the MTX sub by itself and u'll be set. Is the MTX 8ohm SVC or DVC?


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

oh i think its single


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Make sure the amps wattagethat you see is rated full range from like 20-20,000, some amplifier companies rate their amps in only a small section of frequency response which makes them seem like they put out more than they actually do, for correct ratings try visiting the amp co.'s website you should be able to find the ratings there, or search on E-bay most likely someone will be selling the same amp and they'll have the specs


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

Real amps that put out real/CLEAN power are heav(ier) and more expensive than Rockford Fosgate.
IE: McIntosh, Sinfoni, Zapco, Orion, Diamond, etc.
The lower the resistance (ohm) at which the power is rated at, the less clean it will be unless the amp is real high quality.

For example, here is a Sinfoni 50W*2ch @ 4ohm for ~$300. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3072477444&category=18796

And a Diamon Audio 150W*2ch @ 4ohm starting ~$275.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3072489496&category=18796

A lot of them also are underrated as opposed to mainstream basic amps which most of the time over rate their power, and don't actually report RMS (constant) but rather peaks.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

ny98max said:


> Real amps that put out real/CLEAN power are heav(ier) and more expensive than Rockford Fosgate.
> IE: McIntosh, Sinfoni, Zapco, Orion, Diamond, etc.
> 
> 
> ?, are you saying that if an amp is heavier and more expensive than another amp than that makes it better? What about precision power ,soundstream, or us amps ? Just because an amp is more expensive doesn't mean it's better. I admit I have no idea about sinfoni or diamond as I have never heard of them before, zapco was a big name YEARS ago, do they still make amps? A lot of people think rockford fosgate is the best out there but they don't do anything for me, just my opinion I personally like my 12 year old precision power amp, but I've heard that they have gone down hill in recent times.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Well I think he is talking about the extremes...the general weight of the amp tells how much is actually inside of it...not like pound for pound...and as for the Amps you named...US Amps are truly great amps. U wont be disappointed. Stay with name brands that wont overate their stuff rather underate it...Kicker is a good brand, I have the 800.2 and its rated at almost 1000 watts


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

US Amps are great, so are PPI Art Series, and Adcom, McIntosh, Nakamichi, Audison, Rane, Radion, Genisis, Blade, KLW, Teac, Butler. Just depends how much you want to spend, and how powerful/clean of a sound you want.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Forgot Tru and Brax 
I'm thinking of getting a Tru T-2.100 when I head back home and get a summer job

Every brand he listed make great amps btw, but you have to pay for them


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> Forgot Tru and Brax
> I'm thinking of getting a Tru T-2.100 when I head back home and get a summer job
> 
> Every brand he listed make great amps btw, but you have to pay for them


Yeah you're gonna pay a pretty penny for a good amp, thats a given.


----------

